# Maasplaasen Karte



## Mack (26. November 2004)

Hallo 
Ich suche für einen Angelfreund eine gute Gewässer Karte von Maasplaasen in Nederland, kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? |kopfkrat 
Wenn ja dann Infos bitte direkt an

jope@online.de

Mfg Holger


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*

Soweit ich weis, bekommt man in Roermond, Fussgängerzone, VVV, eine Karte der Maasplassen. Allerdings in gedruckter Form. :m


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*

Hallo Mack 

karten sind an beide Adressen gesendet.

Ich hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen.

hab die auch mal von Lachsy bekommen.

ok gruß


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*



> hab die auch mal von Lachsy bekommen.


  |kopfkrat Sowas habt ihr in digitaler Form?

Wenn ich da mal ganz vorsichtig den Finger hebe und HIER rufe.


----------



## Palometta (27. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Sowas habt ihr in digitaler Form?
> 
> Wenn ich da mal ganz vorsichtig den Finger hebe und HIER rufe.





Ich auch Finger heben  :q  :q  :q 

Ich hab nur die die es alle 4 Jahre zur Verunnigung gibt.

Guß und Dank  |rolleyes 
Palometta


----------



## Lachsy (27. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*

Es gibt den ANWR/vvv Wateratlas "limburg Maas" 
dort sind die Maas-seen eingezeichnet.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Palometta (27. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*

Tach Hollandfreaks  :q 

Hab da was interessantes zum Thema gefunden 

Klick auf -------->maasplassen  :m

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Mack (27. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*

Danke für eure Hilfe (Karten), kann auf jeden Fall damit was anfangen.
Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall dicke Fische und hoffe man sieht sich am Wasser
Gruß Mack


----------



## totaler Spinner (29. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*

Habe neulich was von einer Maasplassenkarte mit Tiefenlinien gelesen. Habe beim vvv nachgefragt, die hatten aber nur das ANWB Material, das nur sehr grobe Tiefenangaben hat. Kennt einer von euch die Karte, und weis woher man sie beziehen kann?


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Sowas habt ihr in digitaler Form?
> 
> Wenn ich da mal ganz vorsichtig den Finger hebe und HIER rufe.


@Siff-Cop
Hallo Dirk. Ich danke mal schön. Du bist ja schneller als die Polizei erlaubt.  #6  #6


----------



## Palometta (29. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Siff-Cop
> Hallo Dirk. Ich danke mal schön. Du bist ja schneller als die Polizei erlaubt.  #6  #6



Schließe mich an   

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. November 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*

Wir (Holland)  Angler müssen doch zusammen halten und uns austauschen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mo jones (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*

ahoi |wavey:
 auch von mir ein BIG THNX an dirk !!! :m
 werd der polizei nicht erzählen wie schnell #d es ging 


 gruß 
  mo


----------



## Sebÿ (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Maasplaasen Karte*

Hallo zusammen!

Weiß nicht genau ob das eine Karte mit Tiefenangaben ist, da 
ich nicht weiß wie diese in einer Karte verzeichnet sind aber vielleicht
ist das ja was. Guckst du HIER 
MfG
Sebÿ


----------

